# Elritzen als natürliche Feinde der Karpfenlaus?



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Habe schon mal gehört und auch auf einer Internetseite gelesen das die __ Elritze sich an __ Parasiten zu schaffen macht. Andererseits hab ich auch schon gelesen das z.B. die Karpfenlaus keine natürlichen Feinde hat.
Hat jemand schon mal in die ein oder andere Richtung Erfahrungen gemacht?
Was stimmt denn nun?

Grüsse Cyprinus


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo!


Die __ Elritze soll sich an den adulten Karpfenläusen vergehen. Sie sitzen ja nicht ständig auf dem Fisch, sondern haben auch eine Freischwimmphase.
Leider futtern die Elritzen die Larven nicht ab.
Ich habe persönlich keine Erfahrungen damit und habe bislang auf Medikamente vertraut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Cyprinus, 

das beste Mittel gegen Karpfenläuse ist die Teichhygiene. 

Neue Wasserpflanzen, neue Steine oder sonstige Gegenstände aus anderen Gewässern mit Chloramin-T, oder KPM desinfizieren und neue Fische auf Karpfenlausbefall untersuchen. 

Ein Schwarm Elritzen schadet aber sicher in keinem Fischteich. 

Wenn die Karpfenlaus schon im Teich ist, dann würde ich, wie Jens das Medikament bevorzugen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Rainer!

Da hast Du was ganz wichtiges angesprochen.
Teichhygiene halte ich auch für sehr angebracht. Man liest ja häufig, dass sich so einige ihre Pflanzen/Steine aus einem Freigewässer holen, oder Unterwasserpflanzen aus anderen Teichen. Vielfach wird nicht desinfiziert. Hat man sich dann die Larven mit eingefangen geht der Ärger los.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2005)

:razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

*Karpfenlaus*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> :razz:



Erstmal Dankeschön für eure Antworten
Welche Medizin habt ihr denn schon benutzt und welche Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Habe bisher ein Breitbandmittel von Dr.Lang eingesetzt, ob es wirklich wirkt bleibt abzuwarten. Kennt jemand dieses Mittel?

Gruss Cyprinus


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Dr. Lang kenne ich nicht.
Breitbandmittel haben immer den Nachteil, dass sie viel plätten, obwohl es gar nicht erforderlich war. Sie wirken zum Beispiel antibakteriell und werden häufig dort eingesetzt, wo sie aufgrund eines "eher harmlosen" __ Parasiten gar nicht erforderlich gewesen wären. Eher harmlos soll heißen, dass dieser Parasit dann z. Bsp. mit einer einmaligen Gabe von Malachitgrün oder einem Salzbad hätte gekillt werden können. Dann leidet die Teichbiologie mehr als notwendig.
Daher halte ich viel von genauen Diagnosen mittels Mikroskop oder Tierarzt, um dann gezielt behandeln zu können.

Und wie Rainer schon schrieb. Eine gewisse Teichhygiene läßt viele Krankheiten gar nicht erst auftreten


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jens

Das Mittel von Dr. Lang basiert wohl auf Malachitoxalat, steht zumindest drauf. Hast du denn gegebenenfalls Mittel und Dosierung für mich falls ich die Biester mit dem bisher verwendetem Mittel nicht loswerde?
Wo bekomm ich das Mittel? Nur beim Tierarzt?

Schönen Gruss und Danke nochmals

Gruss Carsten




			
				Jens schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Dr. Lang kenne ich nicht.
> Breitbandmittel haben immer den Nachteil, dass sie viel plätten, obwohl es gar nicht erforderlich war. Sie wirken zum Beispiel antibakteriell und werden häufig dort eingesetzt, wo sie aufgrund eines "eher harmlosen" __ Parasiten gar nicht erforderlich gewesen wären. Eher harmlos soll heißen, dass dieser Parasit dann z. Bsp. mit einer einmaligen Gabe von Malachitgrün oder einem Salzbad hätte gekillt werden können. Dann leidet die Teichbiologie mehr als notwendig.
> ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2005)

Hai!


Gegen Karpfenläuse hilft u.a. Program, Neguvon, Masoten. Die letzten beiden sind kaum mehr zu bekommen. Da mußt Du einen Tierarzt ansprechen. Sie plätten aber auch sehr effektiv die Teichbiologie.
Program ist milder, aber sehr teuer.

Bei geringem Befall kannst Du die Fische vorsichtig mit einer Pinzette absuchen und hoffen, dass sie sich noch nicht vermehrt haben.

Du kannst auch mal auf mein u.a. Homepage unter Krankheiten und Tipps schauen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Carsten,

Karpfenläuse lassen sich auch prima bekämpfen *ohne* dabei die anderen Insekten im Teich zu gefährden. Verwende hierzu das Präparat "Program® S ad us. vet., Lacktabletten 23.1 mg". Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Medikament gegen Flohbefall bei Hunden und du bekommst dieses bei jedem Tierarzt. Viele Ärzte verkaufen mittlerweile auch einzelne Tabletten, so dass du keine ganze Packung kaufen musst. 

Eine mg-genau Dosierung ist nicht notwendig, da der Wirkstoff Lufenuron Mangels Chitin im Säugetierorganismus keine Angriffspunkte hat, so dass erst bei einer massiven Überdosierung Schädigungen zu erwarten sind. 

Als kleiner Hinweis auf die übliche Dosierung hier ein Beispiel bei Hunden.
Kleine Hunde mit einem Gewicht zwischen 1 und 2,5kg bekommen bei Bedarf monatlich eine dieser Tabletten mit einem Wirkstoffgehalt von 23,1mg.

Was du damit nun anstellen sollst, ist folgendes. Zermahle die Tabletten zu Pulver. Dann formst du aus Brot und diesem Pulver kleine Kügelchen und fütterst gezielt deine Fische damit. Hierbei sollst du darauf achten, dass nicht der kleinste Fisch im Teich den größten Appetit hat. Also einfach den Fischen Brotkugel für Brotkugel einzeln vors Maul werfen. So verteilt sich alles automatisch auf eine Vielzahl der Fische. 

Jeder Fisch muss sowieso nicht damit behandelt werden, denn sobald eine Karpfenlaus einen Fisch ansticht der eine dieser Kügelchen gefressen hat, war das sein letztes Mahl. Es spielt also keine Rolle ob jeder Fisch den Wirkstoff im Blut hat, denn auf kurz oder lang erwischt die Laus einen mit Wirkstoff. Und da der Wirkstoff im Fettgewebe gespeichert und von dort aus kontinuierlich ans Blut abgegeben wird, bleibt die Wirkung über längere Zeit bestehen *und zwar im Fisch.* 


Wenn du dich über den Wirkstoff Lufenuron einmal genauer informieren möchtest, dann kannst du das z.B. hier tun --> http://www.vetpharm.unizh.ch/WIR/00010305/5078__F.htm

Nach genauerem Lesen des Wirkmechanismus wird dir schnell klar warum es mehr als dä****** ist das gesamte Teichwasser anstatt der Fische damit zu behandeln. Von den immensen Kosten einer solchen Behandlung, der unmöglich zu kalkulierenden Dosierung, der wasserunlöslichkeit und den Auswirkungen auf jedes andere Insekt mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn dich ein paar Mücken piesacken zündest du ja hoffentlich auch nicht gleich eine Atombombe die das gesamte Bundesland insektenfrei macht, oder?  

Übrigens, eine einmalige und sehr erfolgreiche Behandlung gegen Karpfenläuse nach der oben erwähnten Methode hat mich weniger als 10 Euro gekostet. Und noch etwas. Das ist kein Tip der aus irgendeiner Not heraus geboren wurde. Diese Methode entstand zusammen mit dem Wissen und dem Sachverstand des Herstellers dieses Präparates. Es wurde zwar an Fischen getestet, aber leider nicht auf seine Wirkung gegen Karpfenläuse, sondern um seine ökologische Verträglichkeit nachzuweisen, wie es der Gesetzgeber vorschreibt. Deswegen besteht für dieses Präparat auch keine Freigabe für die Behandlung von Fischen.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hai Carsten!


Dieser Methode kann ich persönlich nichts abgewinnen und es schon gar nicht als dä***** empfinden, wenn jemand den ganzen Teich behandelt, um möglicherweise einer Karpfenlausplage Herr zu werden.  

Ohne Frage ist die orale Verabreichung die wohl mit minimal invasivste Möglichkeit der Therapie im Bezug auf stark milieuschädigende Medikamente, verhindert aber leider effizient, dass der Nachwuchs frühzeitig geplättet wird. Daher kann sich auch der erst mal in Ruhe entwickeln und Deine Fische ansaugen. Bei jedem Stich steigt das Risiko einer Übertragung von Krankheiten. Insbesondere dann, wenn der Übertragungsweg nicht genau bekannt ist. Ungemütlich wird es für kleinere Fische.

Eine weitere Problematik ergibt sich für mich in der Wirkstoffaufnahme im Bezug auf das Fischgewicht. Da es keine verlässlichen Angaben zu einer Dosierung gibt, wirst Du austesten müssen, wie hoch die aufzunehmende Wirkstoffmenge sein muß, damit eine aufsitzende Karpfenlaus oder Ankerwurm ausreichend Wirkstoff aufnimmt, der dann zu einer Schädigung führt. Bei der oralen Verabreichung von Antibiotika sind klare Vorgaben vorhanden. Hier könnte das kompliziert werden. Wenn dann noch ein Fisch schon geschwächt ist, daher Nahrung nicht mehr in einem ausreichenden Maße aufnimmt, könnte es ebenfalls Probleme geben.

Weiterhin steht nicht fest, ab wann überdosiert wird. Daher fällt eine sichere Unterscheidung und Feststellung aufgenommener Wirkstoffmengen aus. Mir sind keine Anhaltspunkte bekannt, die eine sichere Unterscheidung zwischen Unter -und Überdosierung zulassen würden.

Hinzu tritt für mich weiterhin, dass die eigentlich vorgesehenen "Patienten" wie z.Bsp. Hunde einen Magen haben und das Medikament möglicherwiese eine längere Verweilzeit im Körper hat, wobei der medikamentöse Wirkstoff besser aufgenommen werden kann. Das kommt natürlich darauf an, wo das Medikament vorzugsweise verstoffwechselt wird. Hierzu habe ich aber keine weiteren Erkenntnisse. Ich wüßte auch nicht, ob Fische überhaupt in der Lage sind, Program ausreichend zu verstoffwechseln und es nicht einfach so wieder "hinten rausfliegt". 
Oral verabreichte Medikamente, wie z.Bsp. Antibiotika sollten jedenfalls ohne vorherige Auflösung in ganz bestimmten "Lösungsmitteln" nicht oral verabreicht werden, zumal auch eine gleichmäßige Dosierung gar nicht möglich wäre, was mit den Hauptgrund darstellt.

Insgesamt mußt Du Dich fragen, wie Du den __ Parasiten und die Stärke des Befalls selbst einschätzen würdest. Ich halte mich da an die Angaben renomierter Fachtierärzte. Demnach ist gerade die Karpfenlaus als ein Parasit mit hohem Gefahrenpotential einzuschätzen, da er mögliche Krankheiten direkt über die Blutbahn von Fisch zu Fisch transportiert. Saß die Karpfenlaus vorher auf einem Frosch, oder im Gefieder einer Ente, hat sie möglicherweise Erreger "im Gepäck", die unseren Fischen gar nicht gut bekommen, da sie milieufremd sind.
Wenn Du dann bezüglich der wirksamen minimalen Wirkstoffmengen anfängst auszutesten, könnte es bereits Probleme geben.
Gerade bezüglich Program existieren von Seiten des Fischgesundheitsdienstes Hannover verlässliche Angaben zur Teichbehandlung, aber nicht zu einer oralen Verabreichung. 

Für mich gilt daher, dass eine Behandlung des Teiches hier in der Regel das Mittel der Wahl ist.
Bei Verdacht würde ich einzelne Fische herausfangen, oder genau beobachten, um Klarheit über die Intensität des Befalls zu bekommen. Wenn er sehr gering ist, könnte man zunächst absammeln und abwarten, ob erneut "Fahrgäste" aufsitzen. Danach würde ich dann meine Behandlungsmethode auswählen.

Eine orale Verabreichung scheidet für mich zur Zeit aus, da die erforderlichen Wirkstoffmengen pro kg Fischgewicht nicht bekannt sind und in meinem Teich getestet werden müssten. Dazu ist mir mein Fischbestand dann doch ein wenig zu schade.
Möglicherweise wird es in naher Zukunft von kompetenter Seite, wie zum Beispiel von einem Fischgesundheitsdienst, verlässliche Angaben zu einer Dosierung im Rahmen oraler Verabreichung geben. Die sind da sehr emsig, was die Forschung angeht.

Bis dahin bleibe ich bei bewährten und tierärztlich verordneten Methoden, wie der Teichbehandlung.
Das ist leider eine stark ins Milieu eingreifende Behandlung. Gerade deshalb sollte man in und am Teich immer eine ausreichende Hygiene walten lassen. Vor dem geliebten Federvieh oder Fröschen sind wir aber leider wohl nie ganz sicher 

Solltest Du einen Befall mit Karpfenläusen feststellen, würde ich Dir bei Unsicherheiten in jedem Fall anraten, dich an den zuständigen Fischgesundheitsdienst oder an einen Fachtierarzt  zu wenden, mit dem dann eine wirksame Therapie abgesprochen werden kann.

Das von Rainer genannte Mittel habe ich noch nie benutzt. Ich kenne es aber aus anderen Foren. Dort wurde es bislang mit großem Erfolg eingesetzt. Der Schaden für das Milieu ist relativ gering und in kurzer Zeit repariert. 

Wie Du siehst, gibt es gerade im Bezug auf auftretende Krankheiten viel verschieden Meinungen und Erfahrungen. Das macht die Entscheidung nicht gerade einfach.
Zum Glück sind die Infektionen mit den wirklich gefährlichen Erregern oder Parasiten vergleichsweise selten. 
Ich hatte einen Befall mit Karpfenläusen in den letzten 8 Jahren nur einmal und konnte nachvollziene, dass ich mir die Viecher mit einer geschenkten Seerose eingefangen hatte. Seitdem desinfiziere ich zugekaufte Teichpflanzen.

Hast Du denn akut einen Befall?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jens,

mit etwas darüber nachdenken solltest du dem Ganzen aber schon etwas abgewinnen können. 

Denke wir doch einmal gemeinsam.  


Lufenuron ist *nicht wasserlöslich*

Lufenuron ist ein *oral zu applizierender* Insektenentwicklungshemmer

Lufenuron *wirkt nicht* auf adulte Flöhe

Lufenuron hat aber eine ovizide *und* larvizide Wirkung 

Lufenuron wird mit dem *Blut des Wirtes* aufgenommen




> Dieser Methode kann ich persönlich nichts abgewinnen und es schon gar nicht als dä***** empfinden, wenn jemand den ganzen Teich behandelt, um möglicherweise einer Karpfenlausplage Herr zu werden.


Es bleibt aber m.E. alleine schon aus den oben erwähnten Fakten dä*****. Tut mir Leid. Nur weil ich diesen Wirkstoff in einer in meinen Augen unvertretbar hohen Dosierung ins Wasser kippe geht die Laus deswegen auch nicht schneller zu Grunde. An dem eigentlichen Wirkmechanismus (Pharmakologie) ändert sich nämlich überhaupt nichts. 




> Ohne Frage ist die orale Verabreichung die wohl mit minimal invasivste Möglichkeit der Therapie im Bezug auf stark milieuschädigende Medikamente, verhindert aber leider effizient, dass der Nachwuchs frühzeitig geplättet wird. Daher kann sich auch der erst mal in Ruhe entwickeln und Deine Fische ansaugen.


Nicht nur in Bezug auf die Schädigung anderer Insekten ist die orale Darreichung der potentere Weg. Und wenn du mir nun erklärst wie eine Wasserkur mit wasserunlöslichem Lufenuron die bereits vorhandenen Larven und Eier der Laus schädigen, dann komme ich deinem Verständnis sicher einen Schritt näher.




> Eine weitere Problematik ergibt sich für mich in der Wirkstoffaufnahme im Bezug auf das Fischgewicht. Da es keine verlässlichen Angaben zu einer Dosierung gibt, wirst Du austesten müssen, wie hoch die aufzunehmende Wirkstoffmenge sein muß, damit eine aufsitzende Karpfenlaus oder Ankerwurm ausreichend Wirkstoff aufnimmt, der dann zu einer Schädigung führt.


Und exakt diese "Problematik" wurde bei Flöhen bereits untersucht. [...]_Flöhe können mit einer Dosis von 5 mg/kg etwa 30 Wochen, mit einer Dosis von 10 mg/kg etwa 40 Wochen kontrolliert werden.[...]_ Als Anhaltspunkt um es auf Argulus, der in etwa eine ähnliche Größe und Physiologie aufweist, umzulegen, ist das doch mehr als dienlich.  




> Weiterhin steht nicht fest, ab wann überdosiert wird. Daher fällt eine sichere Unterscheidung und Feststellung aufgenommener Wirkstoffmengen aus. Mir sind keine Anhaltspunkte bekannt, die eine sichere Unterscheidung zwischen Unter -und Überdosierung zulassen würden.


Genau das ist doch *DAS ARGUMENT* für eine orale Darreichung. Wenn ich z.B. an den dir bekannten Dosierungen festhalte und mal einen 20m³-Teich annehme, dann würde das bedeuten, dass ich 3000mg dieses immer noch wasserunlöslichen Wirkstoffes einsetzen muss. *3000mg entsprechen ca. 130 der von mir erwähnten Tabletten in der Dosierung 23,1mg.* Wie, um Himmels Willen, willst du auch nur ansatzweise überwachen wieviel dieser 3000mg ein einzelner Fisch zufällig aufnimmt? Mit ansatzweise gezielt verfütterten Brotklümpchen geht das aber um einiges präziser.    




> Hinzu tritt für mich weiterhin, dass die eigentlich vorgesehenen "Patienten" wie z.Bsp. Hunde einen Magen haben und das Medikament möglicherwiese eine längere Verweilzeit im Körper hat, wobei der medikamentöse Wirkstoff besser aufgenommen werden kann. Das kommt natürlich darauf an, wo das Medikament vorzugsweise verstoffwechselt wird. Hierzu habe ich aber keine weiteren Erkenntnisse.


Dann mach dir doch einfach mal die Mühe und lese das, was bereits zu lesen angeboten wurde. Einfaches Spekulieren über Dinge die "möglicherweise" so sind oder vielleicht auch ganz anders, ist doch überhaupt nicht notwendig. [...]_Vom Wirkstoff werden 2/3 sehr rasch über den Darm aufgenommen.[...]_ 




> Wenn Du dann bezüglich der wirksamen minimalen Wirkstoffmengen anfängst auszutesten, könnte es bereits Probleme geben. Gerade bezüglich Program existieren von Seiten des Fischgesundheitsdienstes Hannover verlässliche Angaben zur Teichbehandlung, aber nicht zu einer oralen Verabreichung.


Ist ja lustig, dass du gerade diese Anlaufstelle nennst. Genau mit denen hatte ich letztes Jahr wegen Argulus Kontakt aufgenommen. Leider konnte man mir bzgl. Lufenuron nicht weiter helfen, weswegen ich an Herr Untergasser verwiesen wurde. Dort bekam ich dann zwar eine unter Vorbehalt (mangels Erfahrung) mögliche Wasser-Dosierung genannt, jedoch war der Hinweis, mich am besten einmal direkt mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzen, eindeutig der bessere Tip.  




> Für mich gilt daher, dass eine Behandlung des Teiches hier in der Regel das Mittel der Wahl ist.


Etwa immer noch?




> Eine orale Verabreichung scheidet für mich zur Zeit aus, da die erforderlichen Wirkstoffmengen pro kg Fischgewicht nicht bekannt sind und in meinem Teich getestet werden müssten. Dazu ist mir mein Fischbestand dann doch ein wenig zu schade.


Diese Aussage stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich. Dein Fischbestand ist dir also nicht zu schade gleich mehrere *GRAMM* dieses immer noch wasserunlöslichen Wirkstoffes ins Wasser zu kippen und es dem Zufall zu überlassen wieviel davon der einzelne Fisch aufnimmt?   


Also, nun mal Butter bei die Fische. Ich dosiere viel lieber diese bereits erwähnten 5 oder 10mg/kg oral, als dass ich meinen Fischen die Aufnahme von mehreren im Teichwasser schwimmenden Gramm antue. Und wenn ich bereits mit wenigen oral verabreichten Milligramm Wirkstoff einen 30 bis 40-wöchigen Schutz gegen Argulus aufbauen kann, umso besser, denn dann sehe ich noch weniger Sinn darin das teure Zeugs gleich grammweise in den Teich zu werfen.  Im Übrigen ist die orale Darreichung eine in meinen Augen klasse Methode seinen Teich mit sehr wenig Risiken, Nebenwirkungen und finanziellem Aufwand prophylaktisch Argulusfrei zu halten.

Und zu deiner Beruhigung und um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen. Ich habe meinen Fischen (Goldis, Koi und Bitterlinge) bereits Program in der beschriebenen Form verfüttert und berichte daher von der praktischen Anwendung. Keiner meiner Fische ist dabei zu Schaden gekommen und Libellenlarven und andere Insekten blieben davon unberührt. Von der Karpfenlaus hingegen war nach wenigen Tagen nichts mehr zu sehen. Wäre dem nicht so, gäbe es für mich bei solchen Themen keinen Grund anderen diese Infos zugänglich zu machen. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Mai 2005)

*Vielen Dank*

Hallo Jürgen

Hab mich auf dein Anraten mal mit einem Tierarzt unterhalten und mir das Mittel bei ihm bestellt. Er bestätigte mir daß das Mittel absolut unschädlich für Fische sei. Die Methode wie du sie beschrieben hast, fand er ebenfalls sehr gut und für die Fische wirklich unbedenklich. 
Also dir nochmals vielen Dank aber auch den anderen hier. Find ich echt gut das sich soviele zu dem Thema melden und das man auch wirklich wertvolle Tipps hier bekommt.

Gruss Carsten  

mit etwas darüber nachdenken solltest du dem Ganzen aber schon etwas abgewinnen können. 

Denke wir doch einmal gemeinsam.  


Lufenuron ist *nicht wasserlöslich*

Lufenuron ist ein *oral zu applizierender* Insektenentwicklungshemmer

Lufenuron *wirkt nicht* auf adulte Flöhe

Lufenuron hat aber eine ovizide *und* larvizide Wirkung 

Lufenuron wird mit dem *Blut des Wirtes* aufgenommen




> Dieser Methode kann ich persönlich nichts abgewinnen und es schon gar nicht als dä***** empfinden, wenn jemand den ganzen Teich behandelt, um möglicherweise einer Karpfenlausplage Herr zu werden.


Es bleibt aber m.E. alleine schon aus den oben erwähnten Fakten dä*****. Tut mir Leid. Nur weil ich diesen Wirkstoff in einer in meinen Augen unvertretbar hohen Dosierung ins Wasser kippe geht die Laus deswegen auch nicht schneller zu Grunde. An dem eigentlichen Wirkmechanismus (Pharmakologie) ändert sich nämlich überhaupt nichts. 




> Ohne Frage ist die orale Verabreichung die wohl mit minimal invasivste Möglichkeit der Therapie im Bezug auf stark milieuschädigende Medikamente, verhindert aber leider effizient, dass der Nachwuchs frühzeitig geplättet wird. Daher kann sich auch der erst mal in Ruhe entwickeln und Deine Fische ansaugen.


Nicht nur in Bezug auf die Schädigung anderer Insekten ist die orale Darreichung der potentere Weg. Und wenn du mir nun erklärst wie eine Wasserkur mit wasserunlöslichem Lufenuron die bereits vorhandenen Larven und Eier der Laus schädigen, dann komme ich deinem Verständnis sicher einen Schritt näher.




> Eine weitere Problematik ergibt sich für mich in der Wirkstoffaufnahme im Bezug auf das Fischgewicht. Da es keine verlässlichen Angaben zu einer Dosierung gibt, wirst Du austesten müssen, wie hoch die aufzunehmende Wirkstoffmenge sein muß, damit eine aufsitzende Karpfenlaus oder Ankerwurm ausreichend Wirkstoff aufnimmt, der dann zu einer Schädigung führt.


Und exakt diese "Problematik" wurde bei Flöhen bereits untersucht. [...]_Flöhe können mit einer Dosis von 5 mg/kg etwa 30 Wochen, mit einer Dosis von 10 mg/kg etwa 40 Wochen kontrolliert werden.[...]_ Als Anhaltspunkt um es auf Argulus, der in etwa eine ähnliche Größe und Physiologie aufweist, umzulegen, ist das doch mehr als dienlich.  




> Weiterhin steht nicht fest, ab wann überdosiert wird. Daher fällt eine sichere Unterscheidung und Feststellung aufgenommener Wirkstoffmengen aus. Mir sind keine Anhaltspunkte bekannt, die eine sichere Unterscheidung zwischen Unter -und Überdosierung zulassen würden.


Genau das ist doch *DAS ARGUMENT* für eine orale Darreichung. Wenn ich z.B. an den dir bekannten Dosierungen festhalte und mal einen 20m³-Teich annehme, dann würde das bedeuten, dass ich 3000mg dieses immer noch wasserunlöslichen Wirkstoffes einsetzen muss. *3000mg entsprechen ca. 130 der von mir erwähnten Tabletten in der Dosierung 23,1mg.* Wie, um Himmels Willen, willst du auch nur ansatzweise überwachen wieviel dieser 3000mg ein einzelner Fisch zufällig aufnimmt? Mit ansatzweise gezielt verfütterten Brotklümpchen geht das aber um einiges präziser.    




> Hinzu tritt für mich weiterhin, dass die eigentlich vorgesehenen "Patienten" wie z.Bsp. Hunde einen Magen haben und das Medikament möglicherwiese eine längere Verweilzeit im Körper hat, wobei der medikamentöse Wirkstoff besser aufgenommen werden kann. Das kommt natürlich darauf an, wo das Medikament vorzugsweise verstoffwechselt wird. Hierzu habe ich aber keine weiteren Erkenntnisse.


Dann mach dir doch einfach mal die Mühe und lese das, was bereits zu lesen angeboten wurde. Einfaches Spekulieren über Dinge die "möglicherweise" so sind oder vielleicht auch ganz anders, ist doch überhaupt nicht notwendig. [...]_Vom Wirkstoff werden 2/3 sehr rasch über den Darm aufgenommen.[...]_ 




> Wenn Du dann bezüglich der wirksamen minimalen Wirkstoffmengen anfängst auszutesten, könnte es bereits Probleme geben. Gerade bezüglich Program existieren von Seiten des Fischgesundheitsdienstes Hannover verlässliche Angaben zur Teichbehandlung, aber nicht zu einer oralen Verabreichung.


Ist ja lustig, dass du gerade diese Anlaufstelle nennst. Genau mit denen hatte ich letztes Jahr wegen Argulus Kontakt aufgenommen. Leider konnte man mir bzgl. Lufenuron nicht weiter helfen, weswegen ich an Herr Untergasser verwiesen wurde. Dort bekam ich dann zwar eine unter Vorbehalt (mangels Erfahrung) mögliche Wasser-Dosierung genannt, jedoch war der Hinweis, mich am besten einmal direkt mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzen, eindeutig der bessere Tip.  




> Für mich gilt daher, dass eine Behandlung des Teiches hier in der Regel das Mittel der Wahl ist.


Etwa immer noch?




> Eine orale Verabreichung scheidet für mich zur Zeit aus, da die erforderlichen Wirkstoffmengen pro kg Fischgewicht nicht bekannt sind und in meinem Teich getestet werden müssten. Dazu ist mir mein Fischbestand dann doch ein wenig zu schade.


Diese Aussage stimmt mich sehr nachdenklich. Dein Fischbestand ist dir also nicht zu schade gleich mehrere *GRAMM* dieses immer noch wasserunlöslichen Wirkstoffes ins Wasser zu kippen und es dem Zufall zu überlassen wieviel davon der einzelne Fisch aufnimmt?   


Also, nun mal Butter bei die Fische. Ich dosiere viel lieber diese bereits erwähnten 5 oder 10mg/kg oral, als dass ich meinen Fischen die Aufnahme von mehreren im Teichwasser schwimmenden Gramm antue. Und wenn ich bereits mit wenigen oral verabreichten Milligramm Wirkstoff einen 30 bis 40-wöchigen Schutz gegen Argulus aufbauen kann, umso besser, denn dann sehe ich noch weniger Sinn darin das teure Zeugs gleich grammweise in den Teich zu werfen.  Im Übrigen ist die orale Darreichung eine in meinen Augen klasse Methode seinen Teich mit sehr wenig Risiken, Nebenwirkungen und finanziellem Aufwand prophylaktisch Argulusfrei zu halten.

Und zu deiner Beruhigung und um weiteren Spekulationen vorzubeugen. Ich habe meinen Fischen (Goldis, Koi und Bitterlinge) bereits Program in der beschriebenen Form verfüttert und berichte daher von der praktischen Anwendung. Keiner meiner Fische ist dabei zu Schaden gekommen und Libellenlarven und andere Insekten blieben davon unberührt. Von der Karpfenlaus hingegen war nach wenigen Tagen nichts mehr zu sehen. Wäre dem nicht so, gäbe es für mich bei solchen Themen keinen Grund anderen diese Infos zugänglich zu machen. 


MFG...Jürgen[/quote]


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2005)

*Re: Vielen Dank*

Hallo Carsten,

nichts zu danken. Exakt wegen solcher Dinge, die man oftmals leider nicht in Büchern findet, besuchen wir doch diese Foren.   

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Novia (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Elritzen als natürliche Feinde der Karpfenlaus?*

Hi zusammen

Also auch ich habe das Medikament Programm ausprobiert und das Ergebnis gibt mir Recht Programm wieder einzusetzen.

Nachdem ich bei meinen Koi Karpfenläuse entdeckt habe, bin ich zu meiner Zoohandlung gegangen und habe nach einem Medikament gefragt. Mir wurde Formalin empfohlen. Das Ende war, daß meine ganze Biologie kaputt war und nach 14 Tagen immer noch Karpfenläuse auf meinen Koi waren.( 60 € )

Dann bin ich in dieses Forum gekommen und habe von diesem Medikament  Progamm gelesen. Nachdem ich bei meinem Tierartz nachgefragt hatte und er keinen Einwand hatte, hat er mir welches besorgt. Leider bekam ich dieses 23,1 mg nicht( war wohl vergriffen) nahm ich eine Nummer grösser 67 mg. Auch hier sagte der Artz, daß es nicht schlimm wäre. Da ich über 20 kg Koi in meinem Teich habe, ich sollte es nur stärker verdünnen. Also mit 3 Scheiben Toast.

Nachdem ich das Progamm  meinen Koi gegeben habe, waren nach einer Woche keine Karpfenläuse mehr auf meinen Koi zu sehen. Der Artz gab mir noch den Ratschlag nach 4 Wochen dieses zu wiederholen, wegen der Brut.

Mein Fazit ist hier doch sehr eindeutig.Bei Karfenläuse nur noch Progamm.
(der Natur wegen).




Gruss Novia


----------



## Koi-Uwe (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Elritzen als natürliche Feinde der Karpfenlaus?*

Formalin gegen Karpfenläuse ??? NaJa, Zoohandlung halt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Elritzen als natürliche Feinde der Karpfenlaus?*

Hi,

nur ne kleine Ergänzung:

Obwohl Argulus auf deutsch Karpfen"laus" heißt, ist sie kein Insekt. Sie ist ein Krebs, der sich auf den Parasitismus mittel Blutsaugen spezialisiert hat

MfG Frank


----------



## Novia (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Elritzen als natürliche Feinde der Karpfenlaus?*

Hat ja auch nicht richtig gewirkt.Aber sonst alles Tot.


----------

